# Observation and 25 modifier



## toeknee713 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate to use a 25 modifier on G0379 -direct admit for observation? I'm coding for hospital and we have received conflicting answers and I can't find anything that addresses it. Thanks.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not a guru in hospital, or outpatient coding, but I don't believe that modifier 25 falls into G0379.

Here's a website with what seems like some good information regarding G0379.

http://www.acep.org/PrintFriendly.aspx?id=30486


Hope this helps!

Kris


----------

